# USB 2.0 Cable



## rrxing (Sep 7, 2008)

I just purchased a Brother MFC 465CN printer/scanner, and the setup instructions say MAKE SURE YOU USE A USB 2.0 CABLE THAT IS NO LONGER THAN 6 FEET. I have a cable from my previous printer, Lexmark, but on the cord it says SUNF PU USB CABLE E132276 (UL) TYPE CM 75 C 28 AWG/1P 24 AWG/2C CSA LL64151 AWM II A/B 80 C 150V FT4 -F-. Is this a 2.0 usb cable? From what I read on the internet, I think it is, but would hate to void my printer's warrantee or damage my printer by using the wrong cable! Can someone help?:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It should work fine, and you won't void any warranty by using a USB 1.1 cable, it just may not work.


----------

